# lynnhaven 8/27



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

caught about 10 small puppies and 1 blue. some people had a bunch of small puppies and they keep them and i told them they should put them back and they didnt so i called the game warden. he ripped them a new one in fines. i warned him.... i want to have some good drum runs in the future yall no what i mean..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Keep up the good work..I hear ya!...the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You did just what needed to be done the right way,,, You informed them the fish were not legal to keep and when they broke the law after knowing, time to let the law inform them just why they should put them fish back.

Just remember folks not only do we need to take care of fish today but if we want any fish for our kids years down the road.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

This post made me SO HAPPY! There are so many that want to keep undersized fish and too many who shrug it off, or tell them the fish are undersized and then leave it there when the scofflaws toss the fish in their coolers or fillet them out and such (thinking it won't count if fish is filleted!) and you went the extra mile to call the fish-cops! I think that's fantastic! We ALL need to do this if we want to be able to fish successfully in the future, or for those of you with progeny, if you want your kids to be able to catch fish. (I can imagine a world where grandfathers tell their grandchildren "I sure wasn't like this when I was learning to fish - we NEVER caught doormats/cows etc. like this then!")

Attaboy LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Attaboy LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr!*


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

that is great to hear! i get sick and tired of seeing undersized/out of season fish kept. can anyone give me the number for the game warden so i can do that same? thank ya!


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

i did what needed to be done.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

* REPORT A WILDLIFE VIOLATION*

VMRC 800-541-4646 VDGIF 800-237-5712

====================================
*
or
e-mail: [email protected] 

When reporting try to provide as much information as possible, such as: 

What happened 
Where did it happen, being as specific as possible 
Who was involved, describing persons (names if known), vehicles (license numbers are crucial), names of other witnesses 
When did it happen (date and time are very important!) 
IF THIS IS AN EMERGENCY SITUATION, contact the local Game Warden immediately through the local sheriff's office or police department.

Don’t allow the actions of a few outlaws to tarnish the reputation of
Virginia’s sportsmen and sportswomen! 



*


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Local number here is 757-247-2265


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Great Job....Keep up the good work


----------



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

How many are down at the inlet
are fishing without a license?
Walk by the folks that are cast netting.Full of illegal fish also.


----------



## Jamisjockey (Feb 24, 2006)

RACN35 said:


> * REPORT A WILDLIFE VIOLATION*
> 
> VMRC 800-541-4646 VDGIF 800-237-5712
> 
> ...



Program it into the cellphone and it becomes a no brainer.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Kudos to you and the wardens... I love these guys 'no bull#$*#" attitudes. Gotta love the looks on these guys faces when the man dumps there cooler full of illegal fish too. Hopefully a long day in court and steep fines will set 'em straight.

While we're on the subject, I haven't seen DNR once while I have been out fishing this year... granted I haven't been fishing as much as i'd like to, has anyone noticed they haven't been out much?


----------



## troutmaster (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate it when people disobey the law like that. It's not that hard to pick a fish up with your hands and throw the fish back. And besides, if someone gets fined, in the longrun, it is definately not worth it. 

Good job lynn-pier-fisher


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

*law dawg*

yeah well there are way ---too ---many keeper fish kept ,wanna catch more big fish then throw back bigger fish take a picture and send them bigg-unns back. i see people keepin peewees and then complain as to why there are no big fish. SOOO!!-- keep on cuttin there disappearin....


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

The problem being discussed in this thread is people keeping illegal fish, not small just legal fish. I couldn't agree more with your philosophy of "let 'em go so they can grow", but you sound like your trying to pick a fight here with the very people who are doing that!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Well done LPF, now some that those idiots catch in the future may live to be 30+ years old instead of dying when they are toddlers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You did the right thing.


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

yes,, he did the right thing ,,and im not pickin no yard throwin with any one,, but i hear very religiously ,"(im tired of catchin all these small fish), but they keep on keepin those small fry and all that remains in the small fry.So the fight im waggin is for the ability for a fish to get big,and the correct knowledge for fisherman who may just be starting out,and doesnt know as much about it as some ,remember ---conservation . i catch nice fish and let them go only to hear {hes crazy for lettin that fish go } so my wife and i make it a point to let them go with others watchin just so i can comment back to the COMPLAINERS .""THE REASON I LET HIM GO IS SO YOU OR YOUR KID CAN CATCH HIM WHEN HES EVEN BIGGER.*** SO TO IMPACT THE THOUGHT ABOVE ---CALLIN THE LAW WAS RIGHT, BUT MAYBE THEY DIDNT KNOW THE LAW AND IM WILLIN TO TEACH ANYONE WILLIN TO LEARN WHY YOU CANT OR SHOULDNT KEEP THEM FISH.THIS IS JUST A THING TO POINDER LIKE ALL THE OTHER THINGS OUT IN THE FORUM.


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

yes,, he did the right thing ,,and im not pickin no yard throwin with any one,, but i hear very religiously ,"(im tired of catchin all these small fish), but they keep on keepin those small fry and all that remains in the small fry.So the fight im waggin is for the ability for a fish to get big,and the correct knowledge for fisherman who may just be starting out,and doesnt know as much about it as some ,remember ---conservation . i catch nice fish and let them go only to hear {hes crazy for lettin that fish go } so my wife and i make it a point to let them go with others watchin just so i can comment back to the COMPLAINERS .""THE REASON I LET HIM GO IS SO YOU OR YOUR KID CAN CATCH HIM WHEN HES EVEN BIGGER.*** SO TO IMPACT THE THOUGHT ABOVE ---CALLIN THE LAW WAS RIGHT, BUT MAYBE THEY DIDNT KNOW THE LAW AND IM WILLIN TO TEACH ANYONE WILLIN TO LEARN WHY YOU CANT OR SHOULDNT KEEP THEM FISH.THIS IS JUST A THING TO POINDER LIKE ALL THE OTHER THINGS OUT IN THE FORUM.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i gave up on calling about that about a year ago because i did it like three times and everytime they pretty much said they have bigger things to take care of and never showed up, thats what i got for doing the right thing, really makes me not even wanna care anymore


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

That's why I gave the local number - those guys said you'll get a much faster response than you do if you call the state number.


----------



## BucsFan (Sep 9, 2006)

*Noob Question about bait nets*

I don't own a cast net, but wanted to ask for some advice before making a decision to get one. I read in an earlier thread about catching other fish while casting for bait. Knowing I have to release fish, should I be looking for a minimum size net...size holes...etc? I usually bring a minnow trap for flounder bait (mud minnows).


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A cast net with a six to eight foot radius and a 3/8 mesh will work perfect for a bait net around here.


----------



## BucsFan (Sep 9, 2006)

*thanks for the advice*

Now to find one and practice on I mean with the kids in the yard....


----------



## grif105 (May 23, 2006)

RoryGoggin said:


> Local number here is 757-247-2265


is that a good number to report a jet skier hot dogging around swimmers at Chick's Beach also? I was wishing I had a number to call yesterday.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

nice job


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

grif105 said:


> is that a good number to report a jet skier hot dogging around swimmers at Chick's Beach also? I was wishing I had a number to call yesterday.


Sorry, I really don't know to whom you'd report that kind of activity.


----------

